# Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

*Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...​*
Unter dem Titel "Hohe Nachfrage nach Touristen-Fischereischein" berichtet der NDR darüber, dass der Touristenangelschein in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ein Erfolgsmodell wäre und dass Ämter und Behörden nicht mit so hoher Nachfrage gerechnet hätten:
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...ach-Touristen-Fischereischein,fischer736.html

Der Tourismusverband meldet dazu, dass es doppelt so viele Tourischeine wären, wie man gedacht/gehofft hätte.

Dass dazu noch das nicht gerade als anglerfreundlich bekannte Thünen Institut dazu meldet, dass befürchtete Regelverstöße wegen Angeln ohne Prüfung weitestgehend ausgeblieben wären, ist auch bemerkenswert.

Alles in Allem zeigt das deutlich, dass ein unbürokratischer Zugang zum Angeln dem Angeln, den Anglern, den Bürgern wie dem Land nutzt - das sollte doch bundesweit möglich sein, statt immer mehr Bürokratie, weiterer Einschränkungen und sinnloser Reglementierungen. 

Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Siehe dazu auch:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkyIantTkgU

[youtube1]MkyIantTkgU[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkyIantTkgU

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642


----------



## BERND2000 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unter dem Titel "Hohe Nachfrage nach Touristen-Fischereischein" berichtet der NDR darüber, dass der *Touristenangelschein* in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ein Erfolgsmodell wäre und dass Ämter und Behörden nicht mit so hoher Nachfrage gerechnet hätten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So so, das erscheint also unbürokratisch...
 Andere Bundesländer fanden noch einfachere Lösungen.
 Niedersachsen zum Beispiel.

 Fakt ist ja das man Angelinteressierten zunächst einmal Zugangsmöglichkeiten erhalten sollte, das überhaupt mal auszuprobieren.
 Über den Sinn einer vorgeschriebenen Prüfung kann man streiten. 
 Aber beim Urlaubsfischereischein geht es ja auch nicht um die Prüfung, sondern darum einen fehlenden  L.Fischereischein zu umgehen.

 Einige B.Länder haben halt diesen Zugang fast ganz verschlossen.
 Wer dort Angeln mal Ausprobieren möchte, braucht einen Fischereischein denn er aber erst noch abgelegter Prüfung erhält.
 In Euren Beispielen wird das für Urlauber gelockert um sie zu locken, weil sie so ja tatsächlich mal etwas ausprobieren können. Trotzdem wird eine Gebühr ähnlich dem Fischereischein erhoben und eine Angellizenz eines Eigentümers benötigt man zusätzlich auch noch.

 Das ist eine überteuerte Ausnahmeregelung, mit dem Ziel Vorteile zu erlangen, weil sie Urlauber anlocken soll, nebenbei hilft es aber vielen  Menschen zunächst mal etwas auszuprobieren, bevor sie Zeit und Geld investieren.

 Unbürokratisch ist sie nicht.
 Sie gilt ja oft nicht einmal für die eigene Bevölkerung, gleichzeitig aber, zeigt ein Land so, wie wichtig es seine eigenen Regeln findet, wenn es Sonderregelungen gegen Geld ermöglicht.

 Es geht viel einfacher.
Niedersachsen z.B hat die Fischereischeinpflicht abgeschafft und den gemeinnützigen Vereinen auferlegt das Ihre Mitglieder die Prüfung ablegen. Gleichzeitig verschaffte man diesen Vereinen Vorteile bei der Anpachtung und hat mehr oder weniger den Vereinen die Aufgaben übertragen, welche sonst eher über die Fischereiabgabe finanziert werden.

 Klingt komplizierter als es ist.
 Fakt ist, ein Mensch der das Angeln in Niedersachsen mal ausprobieren möchte, der darf das auch, wenn auch nicht überall.
 Er wird Probleme haben ohne Prüfung einen Schein für öffentliche Binnengewässer zu erhalten, die fast alle in Vereinshand sind.
 Aber in Angelteichen oder Privatgewässern wird Er Möglichkeiten finden es einmal auszuprobieren..

 Natürlich kann er das auch an der Küste tun, denn dort ist die Fischerei frei....wobei die Gesetze einzuhalten sind.
 Das ist für mich unbürokratisch.
 Vor allem ist es glaubwürdig, wenn man dann von Anglern und Bewirtschaftern anderer Gewässer einen Prüfungsnachweis verlangt.

 Interessant ist eigentlich wie lange das nun schon so funktioniert und das wir in Niedersachen nicht einmal schlecht dastehen.

 Man sollte aber auch nicht vergessen, das die Strukturen in den Bundesländern verschieden sind.
 Dort wo gewerbliche Nutzung der Fischereirechte normal ist, braucht es andere Lösungen als in Regionen wo fast ausschließlich eine Freizeit oder Nebenerwerbsnutzung vorliegt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Erstens wird das "in unseren Beispielen" nicht nur für Urlauber gewährt, siehe auch Friedfischangeln Brandenburg, 3 Monatsscheine für jeden etc.. 

Zweitens wird sich auch bald in NDS was ändern ;-))

Dass der ganze sinnlose Theorieprüfungsdreck in meinen Augen weg gehört, ist für die meisten hier auch nix Neues, dazu gibts aber bereits nen anderen Thread, wo man das diskutieren kann:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335

Hier ist schlicht zum Bericht/Thema anzumerken:
Ohne sinnlosen theoretischen Ballast kann man durch Zahlung eines Obulus (wie vor ca. 25 - 30 Jahren noch bundesweit) die staatliche Erlaubnis zum erwerben eines Erlaubnisscheines bekommen, was somit eine deutliche Reduzierung der anglerfeindlichen Bürokratie ist...


----------



## lurchi19 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein theoretisches Grundlagenwissen aber alles andere als verkehrt. Lässt sich drüber streiten wie viel man wirklich behält, aber für mich hat das nichts mit "anglerfeindlicher Bürokratie" zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Nochmal:
Das ist hier nicht das Thema.

Hier wird schlicht in der Praxis gezeigt, dass es ganz legal ohne geht.

Das andere ((Un)Sinn einer Prüfung) kannst Du doch gerne da diskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


----------



## Eisbär14 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Ja ja es geht legal auch ohne Prüfung ,aber du solltest mal erleben was für Schindluder damit getrieben wird.
Schongebiete sowie andere Vorschriften werden zum Teil nicht eingehalten,Touriangler hinterlassen teils erheblichen anglerischen Müll,welches natürlich wieder auf uns zurückfällt.
Bei Hinweisen darauf das man sich hier Biosphärenreservat aufhält wird man noch dusselig angemacht.
Naja die Kohle geht ja wenigstens ans Land und die machen uns die Gebiete dicht wegen solcher Schnarchnasen....Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Du hast das auch gelesen im Bericht, dass selbst das nicht gerade anglerfreundliche Thünen Institut diese negativen Auswirkungen negiert und ermittelt hat, dass die genau so eben NICHT eingetroffen sind wie befürchtet?

Und woher kommt der Dreck, das betreten von Schongebieten und nicht einhalten von Vorschriften z. B. in Baden-Württemberg, Bayern, Hessen, NRW etc., wo es doch nur geprüfte Angler gibt und "nichtgeprüfte Touriangler" als Ausrede fehlen?

Das sind schlicht alles Xxxxxxx, die draussen Dreck liegen lassen, denen mit oder ohne Prüfung der Erlaubnisschein entzogen gehört.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass der ganze sinnlose Theorieprüfungsdreck in meinen Augen weg gehört, ist für die meisten hier auch nix Neues, dazu gibts aber bereits nen anderen Thread, wo man das diskutieren kann:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335
> 
> Hier ist schlicht zum Bericht/Thema ...



 Dann solltest auch *Du *genau das, auch dort tun...
 Hier gehört es nicht hin...
 Hier geht es um den Fischereischein, oder besser um die Umgehung.
 Ich denke *Du* hast es aber ja auch gezielt, als Hinweis wie sinnlos *Du* persönlich die Prüfung findest so eingestellt.
 Versteckte Propaganda oder Info vielleicht auch beides.

 Denn sonst hättest Du ja Niedersachsen selbst erwähnen können, wo man derzeit, so etwas noch nicht benötigt.
 Möglicherweise hast Du es a nur Übersehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Nein, es geht nicht um Umgehung des Scheines - im Gegenteil.

Es geht um die Ausstellung eines legalen Scheines (hier Touri, aber auch Urlauber-, 3-Monats, Friedfischschein) OHNE Prüfung.  
Wie früher eh in der BRD üblich gegen entsprechenden Obulus ohne große Bürokratie..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> So so, das erscheint also unbürokratisch...
> Andere Bundesländer fanden noch einfachere Lösungen.
> Niedersachsen zum Beispiel.
> 
> ...


 
Ganz ehrlich, ich kenne die Fischerei in MV und Niedersachsen-bis Niedersachsen in Sachen Angelei dort angekommen ist wo man bereits in MV ist, in Bezug auf Regeln und so weiter werden wohl noch Jahrzehnte vergehen! Es ist nämlich kein Erfolg, Gewässer ständig mit Fisch voll zu kippen, anstatt die Angelregeln so anzupassen, dass der Bestand den Angeldruck stand hält.


----------



## Seele (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Kann ich getrost drauf verzichten. Es gibt bei uns eh schon viel viel viel zu viele Angler bei zu wenig Gewässer. Deshalb sind die Preise auch horrend. Wenn dann noch mehr dazu kommen, Prost Mahlzeit. Es ist gut so wie es ist. Wer Angler werden möchte bei uns der soll sich auch etwas damit beschäftigen. Klar kann man nach der Prüfung nicht Angeln, aber Angeln ohne vorher mal gesehen zu haben wie mancher Fisch aussieht ist wirklich traurig. Wie sollen die Leute dann Schonzeiten einhalten können wenn sie noch nicht mal wissen wie der Fisch aussieht, geschweige denn ob es ein Raubfisch oder Friedfisch ist.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Nenne es lieber eine Sonderabgabe des Bundeslandes wo dann,  geangelt oder ein Angelschein erst erworben werden kann.
 Fischereischeine kann man nur im Bundesland erhalten, wo man auch lebt.


----------



## Revilo62 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Die Diskussion ist ja ziemlich konträr, teilweise nicht nachvollziehbar und ich glaube von Vorurteilen geprägt.
Es gibt ja mittlerweile schon diverse Erfahrungen in MV und in BRB und die sind eindeutig positiv und haben auch massgeblich zum Aufschwung gerade in der Tourismusbranche geführt, ob es nun die Berliner sind, die vermehrt ins Umland fahren, weil sie quasi in Berlin ohne FS chancenlos sind zu angeln, oder eben mal nach MV, es tun sich wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten im Familienurlaub mit den Kindern auf, auch Kinder werden dadurch viel besser an die Natur herangeführt, es gibt in BRB fakultativ an manchen Schulen Angelunterricht als Schulfach.
Was bleibt denn in so einem strukturschwachen Bereich an Möglichkeien, so mit den blühenden Feldern und Wiesen, wo man stundenlag mit dem Radfahren kann und kaum auf Menschen trifft.
Natürlich ist das problematisch, wenn viele Angler und kaum Gewässer da sind, aber wir haben hier auch andere Rahmenbedingungen.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



Seele schrieb:


> Klar kann man nach der Prüfung nicht Angeln, aber Angeln ohne vorher mal gesehen zu haben wie mancher Fisch aussieht ist wirklich traurig. Wie sollen die Leute dann Schonzeiten einhalten können wenn sie noch nicht mal wissen wie der Fisch aussieht, geschweige denn ob es ein Raubfisch oder Friedfisch ist.



Relativ simpel..was man nicht kennt, geht umgehend retour.

Wenn Prüfung das A und O ist,frage ich mich,warum im Board regelm."Was ist das für ein Fisch?" Freds auftauchen.[emoji6] 

Zu viele Angler bei zu wenig Gewässer und jetzt "die" auch noch?

Mal theoretisch angenommen,
davon würde man 1/4 -1/3 für eine Prüfung gewinnen.

Dann hätte man noch mehr "echte" Angler bei zu wenig Gewässer.

Zu wenig bleibt zu wenig..egal ob mit oder ohne Prüfung.


----------



## Fr33 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

@ Revilo

 Du hast das Thema schon im letzten Absatz angesprochen..... Flächendeckend ist sowas gar nicht möglich -  da einfach je nach Bundesland bzw. Gebiet die Kapazitäten gar nicht gegeben sind. MV... BRB und auch einige Teile im Osten haben unzählige Gewässer. Das hat nix mit Neid oder sowas zu tun. Vielerorts verkraften die Gewässer die Angler schon gar nicht mehr - ohne dass regelmäßig Besatz erfolgen muss....

 Früher ist man bei uns in der Gegend an sein Plätzchen gefahren... heute fahren wir meist ans Wasser und hoffen dass wir da überhaupt noch nen Platz finden.....


----------



## Seele (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Relativ simpel..was man nicht kennt, geht umgehend retour.
> 
> Wenn Prüfung das A und O ist,frage ich mich,warum im Board regelm."Was ist das für ein Fisch?" Freds auftauchen.[emoji6]
> 
> ...


 
Sicher tauchen diese Threads auf, meistens aber wirklich in speziellen Fällen. 
Außerdem sage ich ja nicht, dass sie das A und O ist, aber ich finde mein Vorbereitungslehrgang war sicher nicht umsonst und man konnte schon einiges über die Flora und Fauna lernen. 

Und du hast sicherlich recht dass zu wenig zu wenig bleibt aber wenn jeder der gerade lustig ist jetzt auch noch ans Wasser geht, das macht die Sache halt nicht unbedingt besser. 
Wenn dann eine Abgabe kommt die in etwa der Höhe der Prüfung mit Lehrgang entspricht, ja dann können wie ja gleich alles so lassen wie es ist. Weil dümmer ist durch den Lehrgang keiner geworden.


----------



## Revilo62 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Direkt im Umfeld von Berlin/Potsdam ist es ähnlich, aber um so weiter Du wegkommst entspannt sich alles, man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass es bei uns sehr viele Verbandsgewässer gibt, bzw. Fischergewässer, die auchAngelkarten verkaufen, diese Vereinsmeierei mit eigenem Gewässer ist nicht ausgeprägt,vielleicht auch manchmal klarer Vorteil

Tight Lines aus Berlin:vik:


----------



## willmalwassagen (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Wer ernsthaft dafür ist, dass man ohne jegliche Ahnung  von Fisch, Wasser und  bestehende Zusammenhänge Fische fangen und damit höhere Wirbeltiere töten darf verstößt  gegen das Tierschutzgesetz § 4 ... Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat. 
Die Behörden die Fischereischeine ausstellen ohne dieses Sachkunde zu prüfen verstoßen gegen das Gesetz.
Diese Vorschrift hat auch nichts mit Behördenstaat oder  Hindernisse fürs Anglen zu tun sondern ist einfach sinnvoll.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wer ernsthaft dafür ist, dass man ohne jegliche Ahnung  von Fisch, Wasser und  bestehende Zusammenhänge Fische fangen und damit höhere Wirbeltiere töten darf verstößt  gegen das Tierschutzgesetz § 4 ... Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.
> Die Behörden die Fischereischeine ausstellen ohne dieses Sachkunde zu prüfen verstoßen gegen das Gesetz.
> Diese Vorschrift hat auch nichts mit Behördenstaat oder  Hindernisse fürs Anglen zu tun sondern ist einfach sinnvoll.



Dann hat mir die hiesige Behörde das Prüfungszeugnis 1982 wohl  illegal ausgestellt[emoji6]

Töten?Praktische Vorführung/Abnahme?Mitnichten

Gibts hier bis dato immer noch nicht.


----------



## Gani (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

So ganz ohne Grundlagen die Menschen ans Wasser zu lassen ist vielleicht nicht der richtige Weg. Es wäre aber auch möglich,vor Erteilung des Angelscheins einen Lehrgang mit hohen Praxisanteil und der üblichen Theorie
als Grundlage für die Erteilung zu verlangen.Wer nicht oder nicht regelmäßig teilnimmt kriegt dann eben die Erlaubnis nicht. Das ganze Prüfungsgedöns würde wegfallen und die Menschen könnten anschliesend auch legal Angeln gehen.Es gibt sicher viele die mit dem Jugendfischereischein angefangen haben,aber anschliesend,owohl sie Erfahrung haben,durch die Prüfung rasseln,weil sie zum Beispiel eine Lernbehinderung haben und mit der Theorie nicht zurecht kommen. Diesen Menschen bliebe wegen der Prüfungspflicht der Angelschein verwehrt obwohl sie wissen wie man Angelt,wie man sich am Wasser benimmt.
Wie haben unsere Väter und Großväter das nur geschafft ohne Prüfung regelkonform zu Angeln. *am Kopf kratz*


----------



## Revilo62 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

@willmalwassagen
Siehst Du, und genau da liegst Du falsch, weil es gibt Ausnahmen z.B. Geflügel und Kaninchen, also warum nicht auch Fische, zumal die noch niedere Lebewesen in der Klasse der Wirbeltiere sind.
Ich muß jetzt mal die Einteilung so krass darstellen, weil es offensichtlich einen Unterschied per Gesetzeskraft gibt.
Wenn schon TSG als Grund benannt wird, dann auch bitte nicht nach Belieben nutzen, sondern dem Gesetzestext nach.
Dabei der Angelausbildung kein Tier zum Zwecke der Zurschaustellung oder Anleitung getötet werden darf, wird jaseit Jahren auf den großenGummiforellenkönig zurückgegriffen, meinst Du, dass Du dann befähigt bis, dableiben mir erhebliche Zweifel und mir kommtda der Verdacht auf, dass es Funktionierer waren, die das ungeschriebene Wort zum Gesetz erklärt haben.

Tight Lines aus Berlin:vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Hallo,

ich verstehe den ganzen Hype um das Angeln ohne Prüfung nicht.
Jeder, aber auch jeder der nicht zu faul ist ein bißchen was zu Lernen, wird diese Prüfung bestehen.
Zum praktischen Sinn: wir gehen mit lebenden Wesen um, dazu gehört meiner Meinung auch, daß man von der Materie etwas Ahnung haben sollte. 
Bei uns in Bayern ist es während des Plichtlehrganges zur Fischerprüfung vorgeschrieben, daß jeder Aspirant unter Anleitung einen Fisch tötet/schlachtet.
Vor ca. 2 Jahren lief eine Reportage über das Angeln (ich glaube von einem norddeutschen Sender), wie die hieß weiß ich nicht mehr, die meisten werden sie eh kennen. Dort sah man unter anderem wie an einem Fischpuff ein Angler einen Fisch (ich glaube, es war ein Stör) töten sollte - er war dazu nicht in der Lage - er konnte es einfach nicht, nicht wegen moralischer Bedenken, nein , ihm fehlte jegliche Kenntnis dazu. So etwas gibt natürlich in der Öffentlichkeit ein sehr schlechtes Bild (dezent ausgedrückt) ab. So kann und sollte man das Angeln nicht sehen, daß eben jeder mit Null Ahnung von der Fischerei diese ausübt/ausüben kann.
Durch solche Sachen machen wir uns für die Pseudotierschützer & Co voll angreifbar.
Es mag manches Unnötige für die Fischerprüfung zu lernen sein (ist übrigens bei fast allen Prüfungen so), aber manches ist eben doch nützlich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seifert (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

In den Niederlanden darf jeder ans Wasser -ohne Prüfung.
Mir sind dort noch nie Angler begegnet (Niederländer,Belgier,Deutsche),die ihre Beute "unwaidmännisch"
ums Leben gebracht haben.Auch die Identifikation ihrer Beute klappte regelmäßig.
Wenn die Dinge dort positiv laufen,warum denn dann hier diese
Prüfungsmanie???


----------



## Lajos1 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Hallo Seifert,

das sind Deine Beobachtungen, andere haben andere Beobachtungen gemacht.
Es gibt überall solche und solche. Ich traf mal auf einen Niederländer, der kannte den Unterschied zwischen Bach- und Regenbogenforelle nicht und das als Fliegenfischer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Durch solche Sachen machen wir uns für die Pseudotierschützer & Co voll angreifbar.



Für besagte Klientel, bist du bereits  generell der Bösewicht.

Weil du Angler bist.Das reicht.

Egal ob geprüft,ungeprüft,Fisch fachgerecht getötet oder mit dem Auto überfahren.


----------



## ronram (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Und genau wie bei der Diskussion um die nicht bundesweit einheitlichen Schonzeiten:

Ich habe einen Lehrgang besucht (wobei Leergang würde es auch treffend beschreiben) und habe eine Prüfung bestehen müssen...
...also bin ich der Meinung, dass es andere nicht leichter haben sollten als ich. Niemand. 

Und weil das natürlich zu sehr nach Missgunst klingt, liste ich noch Schlagworte auf, die davon ablenken sollen:
Sachkunde, Lebewesen, waidgerecht, Tierschutzgesetz, richtig Töten, richtiger Angler, Müll, richtiges Was-auch-immer (Hauptsache RICHTIG), Befähigung, Wissen, blablabla,...


----------



## beschu (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Bei mir auf dem Kutterfahren im Moment viele Gäste mit einem "Tourischein" mit....zuerst war ich auch skeptisch-aber diese"Angellaien"gehen mit der "Kreatur Dorsch"allermeistens viel sorgfältiger um als so manche "Fischereischeininhaber".Und auch mit der Einhaltung der Mindestmaße sind sie viel genauer....da wird nicht (fast) jeder 38-iger Dorsch abgeschlagen....das sind meine Erfahrungen.Klar brauchen die meisten etwas Hilfe beim ersten Angeln und beim ersten mal Versorgen des Fanges.Und:sie haben richtig! Spaß am Angeln und lernen gern dazu.
 P.S.:Ich bin NICHT am Umsatz und ´Verkauf von diesen Scheinen beteiligt!!!!
 Das sind ganz einfach meine Erfahrungswerte


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



ronram schrieb:


> Und weil das natürlich zu sehr nach Missgunst klingt, liste ich noch Schlagworte auf, die davon ablenken sollen:
> Sachkunde, Lebewesen, waidgerecht, Tierschutzgesetz, richtig Töten, richtiger Angler, Müll, richtiges Was-auch-immer (Hauptsache RICHTIG), Befähigung, Wissen, blablabla,...



Witzig und beschämend zugleich, das viele Punkte in anderen Ländern und mit ungeprüften Anglern besser funktionieren,als im  Scheinheiligenmekka der geprüften dt.Vorzeigeangler.

Wir sind fachlich nicht besser als Briten,Amis oder Niederländer.

Nur eingebildeter.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



Gani schrieb:


> Wie haben unsere Väter und Großväter das nur geschafft ohne Prüfung regelkonform zu Angeln. *am Kopf kratz*


 
 Eher fast gar nicht...
 Heute versucht man ja die Fehler und Folgen dieser Generation zu beheben.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



> Bei uns in Bayern ist es während des Plichtlehrganges zur Fischerprüfung vorgeschrieben, daß jeder Aspirant unter Anleitung einen Fisch tötet/schlachtet.


Das stimmt nicht. 
Der Aspirant muss lediglich dabei zuschauen. 
Das ist dann diese ominöse "Sachkunde"


----------



## BERND2000 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



beschu schrieb:


> Bei mir auf dem Kutterfahren im Moment viele Gäste mit einem "Tourischein" mit....zuerst war ich auch skeptisch-aber diese"Angellaien"gehen mit der "Kreatur Dorsch"allermeistens viel sorgfältiger um als so manche "Fischereischeininhaber".Und auch mit der Einhaltung der Mindestmaße sind sie viel genauer....da wird nicht (fast) jeder 38-iger Dorsch abgeschlagen....das sind meine Erfahrungen.Klar brauchen die meisten etwas Hilfe beim ersten Angeln und beim ersten mal Versorgen des Fanges.Und:sie haben richtig! Spaß am Angeln und lernen gern dazu.
> P.S.:Ich bin NICHT am Umsatz und ´Verkauf von diesen Scheinen beteiligt!!!!
> Das sind ganz einfach meine Erfahrungswerte



 Das Wundert mich nicht, der Tierschutzgedanke ist so tief verwurzelt das fast Jeder das von sich aus versucht möglichst gut zu machen.
 Man fängt vom Kutter ja auch nicht so viele Arten und wird sich als Anfänger bemühen die Gesetze zu achten. Die denken sicher oft das so etwas auch häufig überwacht wird...

 Gut möglich das Sie es besser machen als manch Einer, bei dem Gewohnheit  zu einem Abstumpfen führte.

 Wüsste also nicht warum die Sonderregelung beim Kutterangeln nicht für alle Seiten Vorteile hat.
 Dort ist ein Anfänger ja auch zusätzlich unter Aufsicht und kann jederzeit Jemanden fragen..


----------



## ronram (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Ich will ja gar nicht abstreiten, dass man als Angler in Deutschland keinerlei Fachwissen vorweisen können muss.
Das muss man. Keine Frage.
Aber das was man wirklich wissen muss, kann man auch in eine Infobroschüre packen.

Und das, was man als Angler wirklich wissen muss, ist nur zum Teil in der theoretischen Prüfung (in NRW) enthalten. Den praktischen Teil kann man getrost vergessen.
Und dieser für die Praxis relevante Teil wird in den (freiwilligen) Lehrgängen von den (i.d.R.) älteren Verbandsherren dann auch noch teilweise falsch vermittelt. Und die gleichen Herren sind dann nach §54 LFischG amtlich verpflichtete Fischereiaufseher, die glauben sie wären befugt "Tickets" zu verteilen, wenn man keinen Kescher dabei hat oder den Angler des Platzes zu verweisen, Messermitführungspflicht, alles nicht-geschonte entnehmen müssen und anderer Schwachsinn.  #q 
Soviel zur Vermittlung der Sachkunde.
Sachkunde für die Tonne. Aber immer schön argumentiert mit "das steht so im Gesetz"...bis einer mal tatsächlich in dieses mysteriöse Gesetz reinschaut |rolleyes.

Was muss man als Angler denn wissen?
Ein wenig Rechtskunde kann nicht schaden. Ganz besonders das kann nicht schaden.
Und noch ein klein wenig Fischereibiologie kann auch ganz nützlich sein, natürlich inklusive der Fischbilder.
Das war es aber auch.
Das reicht absolut um die Angelei auszuüben ohne gegen irgendwelche Vorschriften zu verstoßen.
Was ein eutrophes Gewässer ist, nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen, ist für die Ausübung der Angelei absolut irrelevant. Das muss kein Angler wissen um Angeln zu können. 

Von daher spricht meiner Meinung nach nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts gegen prüfungsfreie Touristenscheine...außer der Missgunst und des Neids der "geprüften" Angler, die sich für bessere, für richtige Angler halten. Ich will hier im AB niemandem etwas Böses unterstellen, keiner hat es explizit geäußert.
Jedoch kann man an an anderen Stellen Aussagen, wie ich sie in meinem letzten Post getätigt habe, nahezu 1:1 nachlesen....Ich musste, also sollen andere auch müssen.
Das war nichts, was ich mir in meinem unendlichen Sarkasmus ausgedacht habe. 

Wenn ich mir heute mit irgendendeinem Angelthema unsicher bin, schaue ich nicht in meinen alten Prüfungsunterlagen nach. 
Warum wohl?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

edit:
Wenn ich mir diese andere Stelle noch einmal ansehe, wo die Leute explizit ihren Neid äußern, dann wundert mich eigentlich nichts mehr. :-D


----------



## Lajos1 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht.
> Der Aspirant muss lediglich dabei zuschauen.
> Das ist dann diese ominöse "Sachkunde"



Hallo,

bei uns bekommt jeder seinen eigenen Fisch (Regenbogenforelle), den er nach vorheriger Anleitung eigenhändig, unter Aufsicht, zu töten/auszunehmen etc. hat. Anschließend kann er ihn mit nach Hause nehmen. Lediglich zuschauen läuft bei uns nicht.
Ebenso gehört nach bestandener Prüfung und dem Erlangen des Fischereischeins ein Tag Fischen an einem unserer  Gewässer unter Anleitung erfahrener Fischer mit zum Lehrgang. Unabhängig ob der/die Angler dem Verein beitreten oder nicht. Wir werfen die nicht ins kalte Wasser.
Das ist bei uns Standard.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Darket (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Das ist aber rechtlich auch nicht ganz koscher, oder? Ist das zeigen ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes? Als ich vor zwei Jahren meinen Kurs in Berlin gemacht habe, wurde die bayrische Praxis (auch unter der ja wohl unkorrekten Angabe, dass jeder Prüfling das selber machen muss) zwar lobend erwähnt, aber eben auch die Problematik aufgezeigt, dass da wohl juristisch eben kein angemessener Grund vorläge, weshalb man das hier nicht tun würde...nun ist das Tierschutzgesetz aber ja ein Bundesgesetz...Deutschland einig Anglerland wies aussieht...


----------



## Lajos1 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Hallo Darket,

da gibt es kein juristisches Problem, die Fische werden verzehrt und das ist absolt konform mit dem Tierschutzgesetz.
Bei den Lehrgängen, welche das nicht anbieten ist scheints den Verantwortlichen der Aufwand zu viel.
Ich finde Priorität sollte hier eben eine gute Ausbildung haben.
Ich sehe keine Hinterungsgrund das woanders nicht auch so zu machen.
Ist aber dann Sache des Veranstalters.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Darket (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Ok, das mit den ReFos ist natürlich ein Punkt. Hab da gar nicht dran gedacht. Hier haben sie uns damals gesagt, man mache das mit kleinen Plötzen oder Brassen, da habe ich dann als jemand, der 15cm Plötzen und 30cm Brassen eigentlicm immer released, weil ich (wie die meisten anderen auch) die nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann, nicht weit genug gedacht, bzw. mich gedanklich an dem orientiert, was mir mal erzählt wurde. Ziehe meinen Einwand zurück.#h


----------



## Jose (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ...Aber beim Urlaubsfischereischein geht es ja auch nicht um die Prüfung, sondern darum einen fehlenden  L.Fischereischein zu umgehen...



seh ich anders: geht an irgendeiner stelle wohl auch um "fehlende scheine":

ich sehs so, dass es darum geht, anglern zugang zu ermöglichen, natürlich nicht generell, blut&boden braucht schon die scheine, die anderen angler aber, die noch mehr geld ins ländle bringen, die sollen das auch tun, selbst wenn es angelnd ist.

ich finds gut, weil wir alle ja zur erholung angeln gehen, also urlaub und so.

urlaubsfischereischeine für alle.


wird aber wohl nix, weil wir am anfang schon stolpern, auch mit deiner annahme.

zitat herbert wehner:
"Daß _wir schon am Anfang zu stolpern_ beginnen..."


sorry, konnte erst jetzt ABlen, und alle posts zu lesen fehlt mir die zeit. ein flüchtiges drüberschaun hinterlässt bei mir aber ein "hölzchen-aufs-stöcken"-trööt-zerrede-feeling.

war C&R und waidgerechtes ... schon dran? und natürlich der freifahrtschein sportfischerprüfung?

komm noch mal wieder...


----------



## Lajos1 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



Darket schrieb:


> Ok, das mit den ReFos ist natürlich ein Punkt. Hab da gar nicht dran gedacht. Hier haben sie uns damals gesagt, man mache das mit kleinen Plötzen oder Brassen, da habe ich dann als jemand, der 15cm Plötzen und 30cm Brassen eigentlicm immer released, weil ich (wie die meisten anderen auch) die nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann, nicht weit genug gedacht, bzw. mich gedanklich an dem orientiert, was mir mal erzählt wurde. Ziehe meinen Einwand zurück.#h



Hallo,

ich bin auch etwas hintendran. Wie ich soeben in Erfahrung gebracht habe, haben die "AZUBIS" mittlerweile die Wahl zwischen Regenbogenforelle und Karpfen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Laichzeit (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Darket,
> 
> da gibt es kein juristisches Problem, die Fische werden verzehrt und das ist absolt konform mit dem Tierschutzgesetz.
> 
> ...



Bei meinem Vorbereitungslehrgang hieß es, dass es nicht wirklich legal ist, da man erst nach dem erfolgreichen Abschluss der Prüfung die nötige Sachkunde bewiesen hat.
Dennoch bekam jeder Teilnehmer eine Refo um sie unter Anleitung zu töten, Ausnehmen und wer wollte, dem wurde auch das Filetieren gezeigt.
Anschließend konnte man die Fische räuchern lassen oder nach Hause nehmen.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht um die Ausstellung eines legalen Scheines (hier Touri, aber auch Urlauber-, 3-Monats, Friedfischschein) OHNE Prüfung.
> Wie früher eh in der BRD üblich gegen entsprechenden Obulus ohne große Bürokratie.



Eine befristete Erlaubnis, eventuell wie ein Jugendfischereischein für Erwachsene, fehlt um die Leute ohne die Hürde der Prüfung ans Angeln zu führen.
Unkompliziertes Angeln unter Anleitung für Erwachsene wäre für Einige bestimmt ein guter Einstieg.
Deshalb wäre das eine ziemlich gute Sache, die einigen Verbänden und Vereinen bestimmt gut angenommen würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei uns bekommt jeder seinen eigenen Fisch (Regenbogenforelle), den er nach vorheriger Anleitung eigenhändig, unter Aufsicht, zu töten/auszunehmen etc. hat. Anschließend kann er ihn mit nach Hause nehmen. Lediglich zuschauen läuft bei uns nicht.
> Ebenso gehört nach bestandener Prüfung und dem Erlangen des Fischereischeins ein Tag Fischen an einem unserer  Gewässer unter Anleitung erfahrener Fischer mit zum Lehrgang. Unabhängig ob der/die Angler dem Verein beitreten oder nicht. Wir werfen die nicht ins kalte Wasser.
> ...


is ja nett, wenns bei euch Standard ist (abgesehen davon, dass es tierschutzrechtlich bedenklich ist, Wirbeltiere zu Schulungszwecken zu töten (man könnte auch getötete zum Räuchern nehmen)), aber dennoch hat Franz recht (wieder mal Tellerrand):


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht.
> Der Aspirant muss lediglich dabei zuschauen.
> Das ist dann diese ominöse "Sachkunde"


Das ist schlicht das, was in Bayern *rechtlich* vorgegeben ist:
Zeigen, mehr nicht..



Davon ab ist das hier alles nicht das Thema!

*Das Thema hier ist schlicht, dass der Tourisschein in MeckPomm ein nachgefragtes Erfolgsmodell ist, laut Bericht, ohne die befürchteten negativen Auswirkungen..*


----------



## Darket (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Zum Thema glaube ich auch nicht, dass es negative Konsequenzen hat. Es mag Fälle geben, aber letztendlich muss man sich da dann auch anschauen, ob das eine die Ursache für das andere ist. Viele Angler in Berlin und Brandenburg beklagen z.B. dass viele der zahlreichen osteuropäischen Angler einen z.T. wohl eher weniger angebrachten Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen hätten. Da die traditionell viel auf Weißfisch gehen, weil die in den jeweiligen Heimatländern sehr gern gegessen wird, haben viele in Brandenburg eben keinen regulären Schein, sondern den prüfungsfreien Friedfischschein haben. Der in unserem Verständnis eher unsachgemäße Umgang mit dem Fisch ist da aber eher der Art geschuldet, wie man in anderen Kulturen dazu steht. Ich habe meine ersten anglerischen Erfahrungen in der Türkei gemacht. Als ich da auf einem Charterboot meinen ersten Wolfsbarsch gefangen habe, war der Bootsführer regelrecht entsetzt, als ich den abschlagen wollte. Der war der festen Überzeugung, dass die Fleichqualität darunter leiden würde. Und das lag nicht an hohen Temperaturen oder so, gefangen hatte ich den eine Stunde vor Ende der Tour bei 10° Außentemperatur. In meinem letzten Urlaub hat unser Kapitän einen Fugu (die kommen da mittlerweile ärgerlich häufig vor, so eine Art Grundel des Mittelmeeres nur in groß und in lebensgefährlich zu essen, ganz ab von der Tatsache, dass die gern auch mal dicke Mono knacken) gefangen. Die werden als artfremde von jedem, der da fischt immer entnommen. Der hat den ins Beihilfen geholt, gewartet bis er tot war und ins Wasser geschmissen. Fand ich persönlich nicht so prall, aber das ist halt in der Frage des Umgangs mit der Kreatur eine kulturelle Frage. Und ich glaube nicht, dass die Inhalte der Fischerprüfung einen gestandenen Angler davon abbringen würden etwas anders zu machen. Ich habe umgekehrt ja meinen Wolfsbarsch auch allen Protesten zum Trotz abgeschlagen.


----------



## Fr33 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Hier kam die Frage auf, warum das in anderen Ländern (vorallem in der Nachbarschaft zu Deutschland) mehr oder weniger gut klappt mit dem Einhalten von Regeln....

Das ist relativ einfach..... dort gibt es klare Regelungen und vorallem mehr Kontrollen (mal einsame schwedische Seen ausgenommen). Da werden bei einer der häufigeren Kontrolle die Papiere genau kontrolliert und wenn sich jmd wirklich daneben benimmt wird es richtig unangenehm und teuer..... Und da dort jeder weiss was einem blüht bleiben einige Gruppen ganz weg bzw. benehmen sich da einfach. Habe Kollegen und Freunde die regelmäßig nach Italien, Holland, Frankreich usw, zum angeln fahren.... da bekommt man einiges mit.

Vor ein paar Wochen gab es einen Zeitungsbericht der die momentan aktuelle Situation am Main bei den Staustufen widerspiegelt. Pünktlich zu Ostern kann man sich das Schauspiel live anschauen.....

Hier der Bericht den ich mal unkommentiert lasse.....denn da sitzen auch andere Nationen am Wasser, die nicht nur aus dem Osten kommen:

http://www.extratipp.com/rhein-main...angler-main-kennen-keine-skrupel-6221912.html

Der Bericht ist vorallem hinsichtlich der Sanktionen schon lesenswert...


----------



## BERND2000 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



Jose schrieb:


> seh ich anders: geht an irgendeiner stelle wohl auch um "fehlende scheine":
> 
> 
> wird aber wohl nix, weil wir am anfang schon stolpern, auch mit deiner annahme.



Klar spielt da auch eine fehlende Prüfung rein, wenn sie der Grund ist der Angler keinen Fischereischein hat.
Aber es gibt eben auch viele Angler die eine Prüfung ablegten aber keinen Fischereischein haben.
Oder ihn daheim nur vergessen haben.

Beispiel aus der Praxis.
Vater und Sohn wollen, mit dem Angeln beginnen und legen gemeinsam eine Prüfung in Niedersachsen ab.
Der Sohn ist aber noch nicht ganz 14 J
Kurz vor seinen 14 Geburtstag wollen sie in M.V.P Urlaub machen und dort auch Angeln.
Dort wird er dann 14.J

Die Prüfung hat der Sohn abgelegt, darf aber in Niedersachsen noch nicht selbstständig angeln und kann so unter 14J, den Fischereischein noch nicht ausgestellt bekommen.

In M.V.P dürfte er schon jünger selbstständig fischen, Er benötigt also einen eigenen Angelschein und wird darum wohl den Urlaubsfischereischein erwerben müssen.
(Die Jugendlichen dort scheinen sich schneller zu entwickeln)

Ihm fehlt nicht die Prüfung, sondern nur der Fischereischein.
Dort dann 1-3 Wochen legal zu angeln, wird wohl in die Richtung eines Jahresbeitrages für Jugendliche daheim gehen.


----------



## Jose (4. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

ich sag mal so, Bernd, den irrsin können wir mit unserem einfachen geraden verstand gar nicht begreifen. #6


----------



## Nidderauer (5. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



> http://www.extratipp.com/rhein-main...angler-main-kennen-keine-skrupel-6221912.html
> 
> Zitat aus dem Artikel:  „Ein paar Schwarzangler hatten einen Einkaufswagen dabei und haben die lebenden Fische einfach reingeworfen, bis der Wagen voll war.“


 
 Wer heutzutage am Main angeln geht sollte eigentlich sofort merken, wie viel Mühe sich der Journalist beim Recherchieren gemacht hat. Die Zeit der Maßeinheit "voller Bottich" ist doch im Sprachgebrauch des Mainanglers schon lange vorbei.

 Was soll denn so ein Artikel bringen? Dass noch mehr Schwarzangler ans Gewässer kommen, die dann vor lauter Frust die Einkaufswagen in die Fluten werfen und damit ein paar zusätzlich Versteckmöglichkeiten für die Jungzander schaffen :m.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Fr33 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Glaube mir... die Zeiten sind nicht vorbei... die gehen die nächste Wochen erst richtig los. Die Brassen usw. ziehen vor die Schleusen bzw. Wehre und da wird im Minuten Takt eine Brasse nach der anderen eingetütet.... eig wird alles eingetütet. Ich hab es mehrfach live gesehen. 

Das geht nat nicht das ganze Jahr so... aber gerade jetzt ist das wieder voll im Gange....


----------



## Jose (5. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

mal abgesehen von dem revolverblatt-image und von schwarzangelei:

was stört euch daran, dass mitgenommen wird was erlaubt ist?

heißt doch immer so schön, soll jede/r angeln wie will.

außerdem weiß ich nicht, was das mit dem thema hier zu tun hat.
einfach mal wieder abgerotzt?


----------



## Fr33 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Nene Jose.... das hat was mit der Frage zu tun, warum es in anderen Ländern anscheinend ohne Prüfung usw. und mit wenig Problemen klappen kann. Ich behaupte es liegt an den Sanktionen und den Kontrollen.....

In NL kannste den Vispas kaufen und angeln gehen. Bauste Mist und wirst dabei erwischt - gibt's richtig auf den Deckel. Bei uns gibt's kaum Kontrollen an den "freien" Gewässern und wenn mal einer erwischt wird - wird's oft eingestellt. Es geht also bestimmt ohne Prüfung und so ein gedöhns... aber nicht ohne Kontrolle der "Spielregeln"....

Was mich an der Mitnahme Mentalität stört? Dass die "Angler" nicht wissen was die da in die Tüte werfen. Das "scheeene Rotauge von 40cm" war ein Aland. Döbel waren an dem Tag auch einfach Rotaugen, da der ja leicht rötliche Flossen hatte...das schlimmste war aber, dass aus Zeitgründen das Abstechen öfters mal entfiel.

Kann sein, dass ich da etwas empfindlich reagiere - aber das sind temporäre Zustände, die sich jedes Jahr wiederholen. Und es passiert nichts....

Daher habe ich Bauchschmerzen dabei mir vorzustellen, wie das funktionieren soll, Leute mit gekauften Scheinen ohne Background (zumindest die Arten zu kennen und auseinander zu halten) ans Wasser zu lassen und denen ne Broschüre in die Hand zu geben. Aus Kostengründen werden wohl in der Praxis solche Broschüren eh nicht ausgegeben.


----------



## Jose (5. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Nene Jose.... das hat was mit der Frage zu tun, warum es in anderen Ländern anscheinend ohne Prüfung usw. und mit wenig Problemen klappen kann. Ich behaupte es liegt an den Sanktionen und den Kontrollen...



da bin ich ganz deiner meinung.

ich finde eh, dass es in anderen ländern weniger regeln gibt - dafür aber rigorose sanktionen. 

aber dann geht ja wieder das geplärre los von abzocke oder scheixxx-kontrollettis.
zumindest zur gefühlten hälfte hier im AB.

mehr kontrolle und empfindliche sanktionen. #6


und zu baseballschläger-stories: man braucht doch nur einen (1) kontrollberechtigten mit evtl. sechs breitschultrigen freunden im schlepptau, dann hat sich das mit renitenz.

aber dafür müssten mindestens 7 den hintern hoch kriegen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Ganz tolle Beispiel dafür, warum die Verbandsfürsten immer noch schalten und walten können, wie sie wollen. Wenn ich hier so einige Kommentare lese, könnten die glatt von diesen Funktionären stammen. Besitzstandwahrung, Mißgunst, Platzneid....Junge, junge....und merken nicht, dass sie sich selbst den Ast absägen, auf dem sie sitzen.

Touriangelscheine sind ein Segen für die Angelfischerei. Nur so kann man Menschen für unser Hobby begeistern. Wem es denn hier zu voll ist, möge nach alaska auswandern. Da hat man ganze Flüsse und Seen für sich alleine.



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wer ernsthaft dafür ist, dass man ohne jegliche Ahnung  von Fisch, Wasser und  bestehende Zusammenhänge Fische fangen und damit höhere Wirbeltiere töten darf verstößt  gegen das Tierschutzgesetz § 4 ... Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.
> Die Behörden die Fischereischeine ausstellen ohne dieses Sachkunde zu prüfen verstoßen gegen das Gesetz.
> Diese Vorschrift hat auch nichts mit Behördenstaat oder  Hindernisse fürs Anglen zu tun sondern ist einfach sinnvoll.



Bla.... Höhere Wirbeltiere? In Bio nicht aufgepasst ? Fische sind die mit am niedrigsten entwickelten Wirbeltiere, knapp dem Weichtierdasein entkommen.
Gesetzesverstöße, Verbrecher, aufhängen das Gesockse....Junge, junge, liest Du eigentlich selber, was Du schreibst?



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Dann hat mir die hiesige Behörde das Prüfungszeugnis 1982 wohl  illegal ausgestellt[emoji6]



Noch so einer.#d
Was haben wir für ein Glück gehabt, dass seinerzeit die Fischbestände nicht allerorten zu Grunde gerichtet wurden. 

Als (Zwangs)geprüfter Angler weiß ich alles besser als Du und bin überhaupt auch ein besserer Angler.

Schämst Du Dich nicht ?


----------



## Sharpo (5. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hier kam die Frage auf, warum das in anderen Ländern (vorallem in der Nachbarschaft zu Deutschland) mehr oder weniger gut klappt mit dem Einhalten von Regeln....
> 
> Das ist relativ einfach..... dort gibt es klare Regelungen und vorallem mehr Kontrollen (mal einsame schwedische Seen ausgenommen). Da werden bei einer der häufigeren Kontrolle die Papiere genau kontrolliert und wenn sich jmd wirklich daneben benimmt wird es richtig unangenehm und teuer..... Und da dort jeder weiss was einem blüht bleiben einige Gruppen ganz weg bzw. benehmen sich da einfach. Habe Kollegen und Freunde die regelmäßig nach Italien, Holland, Frankreich usw, zum angeln fahren.... da bekommt man einiges mit.
> 
> ...




Und die Strafen sind gesalzen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*



Gani schrieb:


> Wie haben unsere Väter und Großväter das nur geschafft ohne Prüfung regelkonform zu Angeln. *am Kopf kratz*





BERND2000 schrieb:


> Eher fast gar nicht...
> Heute versucht man ja die Fehler und Folgen dieser Generation zu beheben.



Bernd....Du schreibst ja viel wahres, aber manchmal auch richtigen Xxxxxxxxxxx. Hiermit hast Du Dich diesbezüglich aber selbst übertroffen.
Magst mir vielleicht erklären, welche "Fehler" mein Vater gemacht hat ? Mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt ? Ja, hat er.
Fische gehältert ? Ja, hat er auch, im Drahtsetzkescher.

Na und ????

Gesunde Gewässer mit Karpfen verklappt ? Nee, hat er nicht. 
Welse in jeden Tümpel gekippt ? Nee, auch nicht.
Tonnenweise Boilies und Partikel versenkt? Auch nicht.

Nee, der hat geangelt. Mit Wurm, Kartoffel, Teig, und sonstwas. Immer große Köder, damit das massenhaft vorkommende "Kleinzeug" nicht dauernd am Haken hängt. So viel können er und seine Altersgenossen wie Vorfahren nicht falsch gemacht haben.

Etwas mehr Respekt und Demut an die selbstauferlegten Regeln und die althergebrachte Waidgerechtigkeit der Altvorderen wäre mehr als angemessen. Würden wir heute noch so angeln und bewirtschaften, wie es die Altvorderen getan haben, stünde es um so manches besser. Inklusive der Maulschellen die es gab, wenn Junior mit einem Messer in einem halbtoten Fisch zwecks "Herzstich" herumgeforkelt hätte, anstatt ihm mit einem festen Schlag den Schädel zu zertrümmern.  

Der Tourischein ist ein kleiner Schritt dahin, dass interessierte Menschen sich in der Praxis Wissen aneignen, dass Freunde von Freunden, Kinder von Vätern oder Opas ans Angeln herangeführt werden. Am Wasser, da wo die Musik spielt. Nicht in einem bierseligen Kneipenhinterzimmer oder einem neonbelichteten Schulungsraum mit überwiegend nutzlosen Informationen und Theoriewissen vollgestopft werden, von dem 90 % nach der Prüfung wieder vergessen wird.


----------



## Jose (5. April 2016)

*AW: Immer beliebter: Angeln ohne Prüfung - und ohne Verstösse...*

Ralle, du bist ein echtes brechmittel:

les ich, wie angeln früher war (zu vaters zeiten) und das mit heute vergleiche, dann kriege ich das kotzen.

danke für das würgen im hals #6


----------

